# freischaltbare Waffen, Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad



## phily (6. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe mal, dass ein paar leute hier das spiel haben und mir helfen können.

habe es jetzt insgesamt so ca. 35 stunden online gespielt. hab aber lediglich eine waffe freigeschaltet und zwar den k98 für den elitegewehrschützen, was ungefähr gar nix bringt, da man den k98 als normaler gewehrschütze ja sowie so hat und ein platz für diese klasse auch immer frei ist. spiele hauptsächlich als gewehrschütze, elitegewehrschütze und sturm.

wie lange dauerte es denn bei euch bis ihr für die anderen klassen neue waffen freigeschaltet hattet? ist iwie alles etwas unübersichtlich imho (nur ein kleiner nachteil bei einem sonst großartigen spiel, wie ich finde)

in diesem sinne noch nen kleiner insider: "wi all get ion krosses for sis"


----------



## phily (9. Februar 2012)

hmm, leute ihr solltet das spiel echt mal ausprobieren. so teuer ists ja nicht


----------



## X3niC (17. Februar 2012)

Ich liebe Red Orchestra 2 aber das Lvln geht schon sehr langsam voran:-/ Du musst aufpassen das du wirklich auf ranked spielst. Mir passiert es öfter, dass ich einfach auf unranked gejoint bin, obwohl im Filter nur ranked angekreuzt waren.


----------

